# Is this normal for a Lesson Instructor?



## Morg93 (5 mo ago)

I've been taking lessons with an instructor I liked for several months, but she moved out of the area and the other trainer took me on as a student. 

Several times now I show up on time and she's nowhere to be found. So I get my horse ready, I text her I'm there. And she says great. Still doesn't appear so I go in the arena and walk around for like 15 minutes. (I'm a beginner so I don't feel comfortable going crazy alone). Literally 45 minutes after I get there she appears and starts the lesson. And there's a lot of her ducking out to deal with barn stuff. Usually my one hour lesson is over 2 hours of nonsense from in the door to my car leaving. 

Just wondering if this is normal or if I should maybe look elsewhere. Just stinks as a beginner not feeling like you have the complete attention of the person you're paying.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

That's pretty poor customer service and disrespectful of your time. If you're paying her, she should be on time and attentive.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Um, no, not normal. You need a new instructor.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can forgive instructor starting late, but once it starts, she should not be ducking in and out to do other work items.


----------



## Morg93 (5 mo ago)

Acadianartist said:


> Um, no, not normal. You need a new instructor.


I was afraid of this 😭. This is like the 4th person in my area I've tried. And it's a little difficult finding instructors since I'm in a small town.


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

Doesn't seem right to me. I wouldn't pay someone to treat me that way.


----------



## PaintedSilverHorses (7 mo ago)

That is horrible. The barn I used to ride it did that once. I rode with her for three years!


----------



## Morg93 (5 mo ago)

PaintedSilverHorses said:


> That is horrible. The barn I used to ride it did that once. I rode with her for three years!


Was it just one bad experience, or did they do it everytime? This has happened everytime!


----------



## PaintedSilverHorses (7 mo ago)

Morg93 said:


> Was it just one bad experience, or did they do it everytime? This has happened everytime!


It was one time. I don't remember what fully happened, but she let me know that she was going to be late. She told me to go ahead and tack up and warm up. I am also not quite a beginner. That was after about 7 or 8 years of riding in general. for you to be a beginner that is just rude! I am sorry that she is making you go through that. Do you know anyone else who is riding there? You could see if she is doing that to them.


----------



## gibsonshowhorses (2 mo ago)

I would search for a new instructor.

They should be respectful of your time and work with you; not to mention, focus on your lesson (i.e., she shouldn't be leaving during lessons), especially if you're a beginner! Don't continue to go to someone who wastes your money for a bad experience.


----------



## Myrrhydian (4 mo ago)

Morg93 said:


> I was afraid of this 😭. This is like the 4th person in my area I've tried. And it's a little difficult finding instructors since I'm in a small town.


What area are you in? We may be able to help give some recommendations!


----------



## Morg93 (5 mo ago)

Update! I was able to find another barn not listed on google. I am going to try them out this week! Hopefully its a better experience!


----------



## Morg93 (5 mo ago)

Okay you guys, I'm so happy. The new instructor I tried out was beyond professional, friendly, and took her time to explain everything. I'm hoping this barn will work out long term. Unfortunately, I just had to go through a few duds to find someone good.


----------



## RockyMountain-rider (1 mo ago)

Morg93 said:


> Okay you guys, I'm so happy. The new instructor I tried out was beyond professional, friendly, and took her time to explain everything. I'm hoping this barn will work out long term. Unfortunately, I just had to go through a few duds to find someone good.


It sucks going thru the duds to find your spot. I'm happy you did.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

If you have the confidence . . . at the end of a lesson where the trainer is dodging out alot, just pay her half the fee and say it was for half her attention. You can pay the rest after that if she fusses. Either way, she might get the point.

I could do that now, probably not as a beginner. But I was lucky to have very fair trainers


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't have the patience for that. Most likely they are overwhelmed with the loss of the other instructor and are trying cover the vacancy but you shouldn't suffer for it. I'd probably give it a few lessons to see if it gets better and then I'd start looking to move on.


----------

